# A Rabbit Hunting  " We Did Go" ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 29, 2009)

The Cold Swamp Air, Keep the pack of hounds running hot after some King Size Cane Cutters, this past Monday morning.

The hutning party of Joey, Ben, Doc, Cody and myself, started out about 9:00 a.m. on property of the young hunter, Cody Varner and his Grand Farther's Property.

We took six rabbits for the half day's hunt, the two largest Cane Cutters, were shoot by Cody Varner, using a 20 double. This young man must be about 10 years old, but shoots like he's , much older! The Old Coon Hunter, Joey Bennett, got the other Trophy Rabbit off the  day!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## coggins (Dec 29, 2009)

Great hunt! We enjoyed the devil out of it D.R.  Those beagles put a little on those swampers this time though!


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 29, 2009)

There's one dog that really stands out in that ALMOST red dog pack Daddy :Rabbit can you guess which one?????


----------



## coggins (Dec 29, 2009)

I've watched them a few times and I'd say Floyd.  Jeb ain't bad either if that's what you're looking for!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 29, 2009)

Got another Oakhill Blue this weekend and Sally got four of them. That gives me six two year olders-Wow!!!  By the way, Those REDs do look good and the cottontails and cane braker and the hunters    Looks like ya'll had a great hunt!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 29, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Preacher Man, that old boy that answered your question, Well he is a Hound Dog Man!

Yep, he got it right, the old man, Petty Boy Floyd is one hard nut to crack!

Jeb may make it one day, but right now they all depend on Floyd when the going get tough!!

Those Big Cane Cutters can pull the pee & vinegar, right our of a pack of hounds!!

Those Coon Hutners, are some Good Top Shelf Boys, too get to know!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like another fine hunt....


----------



## j_seph (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like fun but I thought you dudn't allow shooting over your dogs. Hopefully we will get us a decent mess here pretty soon


----------



## ramblinroads (Dec 29, 2009)

daddy rabbit one day you'll have to come down here and run a rabbit with me what you say


----------



## bigbarrow (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice hunt!!! dogs dont look to bad either..You need one more bluetick in there D.R..


----------



## coggins (Dec 29, 2009)

Those blues are pretty good but.......they are not with Floyd and Flirt......Yet!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 30, 2009)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~> 410 Coalition <~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Better make it Clear, Yes /We Do Allow Shooting, over my hounds!!

I don't care for them Big 12's and 10's that some Turkey Hunt with!

You can't kill anything but So Dead!

When it gets, bigger than  a 20, I seem to stay behind the trees, more than I am rabbit hunting.

We were all shooting 410's that day except the young Lad and the Big Coon Hunter, they both had 20's 
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 30, 2009)

D.R. how do yall kill so many rabbits without shooting over the dogs ??


----------



## oakhill (Dec 30, 2009)

*Better make it Clear, Yes /We Do Allow Shooting, over my hounds!!*

DR said!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 30, 2009)

That was a nice hunt DR !!!!!!!! Those big buck rabbits are fun !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beagler (Dec 30, 2009)

Good looking pack of hounds,  Looks like you have one misfit in the pack though.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 30, 2009)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~> 410 Coalition <~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Sally, Doc and I hunted with a farther and hsi 9 year old son today. Trying too find myself some property owners that has some rabbits and young folks that want too lurn to rabbit hunt.

Doc and I  turned out the /Second Team today about 2:00 and had a cotton tail up and running in less than 10 minutes!! I stayed with the little fellow, and he got two shot!  First one, clean miss, little fellow was not looking down the barrel, of that little 410 !!  I watched his head up up in the air, and his check was not laying on the stock?

I showed him what he was doing and next rabbit, he made contact!!  I just stayed back and let him, not feel the pressure, and he did great!  Dad got a rabbit also, so I have another, Successful hald day rabbit hunt with a 9 year old !!  

I will post some photo's tomorrow, as I am beat at this time.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## oakhill (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats, DR!!!  You gotta love those kids!!  Ain't nothing like em!

You saving team number 1 for Sat???  You ain't gonna try and slip Flirt in there are ya???


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 30, 2009)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~> 410 Coalition <~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Yes Mam, Miss Flirt will be there Saturday!!

That is a photo of Flirt, trying to give that Big Swamper,  mouth to mouth, recessitation, that Joey is holding.

Her and Mr.Jeb are crazy about those old Swampers, for some reason?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 30, 2009)

Now BEAGLER, I took that real PERSONAL!!!!!!!


----------



## Beagler (Dec 31, 2009)

mlandrum said:


> Now BEAGLER, I took that real PERSONAL!!!!!!!



You must be a Baptist,   only a Baptist would take anything I say personally. I did notice when the photo was taken that blue dog has it's best side  toward the camera.

On a serious note that's some good pictures. I especially like the one of the young man holding up the rabbit. That's what it's all about.


----------



## coggins (Dec 31, 2009)

That's my cousin's son, it was the shot more than the picture I was proud of.  (And D.R. helping him out)


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 31, 2009)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~> 410 Coalition <~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Ben , Doc and I took another 9 year old and his Dad, yesterday, over in Hart, County!

They both got one, I hid "Doc's" 410 shells, so he wouldn't shoot all the rabbits!!

I will get them posted, today when I get time.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 31, 2009)

Good lookin pics guys them some nice spuds


----------



## dirtroad (Dec 31, 2009)

coggins said:


> That's my cousin's son, it was the shot more than the picture I was proud of.  (And D.R. helping him out)



You admit WV is your cousin???????? j/k


----------



## coggins (Dec 31, 2009)

dirtroad said:


> You admit WV is your cousin???????? j/k



shhhhh, I was just claiming Cody!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 1, 2010)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~> 410 Coalition <~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Joe Dasher, this one is For You, My Freind!

I bet you could Hit a  Rabbit This Big??

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Rabbit Town~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------

